# Is it possible to use 2 different Tivo Bolt remotes in the same room?



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

Just purchased Bolt. 

Is it possible to purchase a replacement Bolt and then use both remotes at the same time?

Are there any issues here I may not be aware of?

Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

It should be the same as the previous model's remote. 
Remote should be in IR mode to change addresses (Tivo + C)
Hold Tivo + PAUSE until light flashes, and then press a number 1-9, 0 is generic Remote address. 
Tivo remote addresses are only changed in the System Information screen.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

atomarchio said:


> Just purchased Bolt.
> 
> Is it possible to purchase a replacement Bolt and then use both remotes at the same time?
> 
> ...


Simple answer is yes you can use 2 Bolts in the same room without issues. Best to set each up with the other unplugged but after they are setup no issues.



ThAbtO said:


> It should be the same as the previous model's remote.
> Remote should be in IR mode to change addresses (Tivo + C)
> Hold Tivo + PAUSE until light flashes, and then press a number 1-9, 0 is generic Remote address.
> Tivo remote addresses are only changed in the System Information screen.


No need to do that with Roamios or Bolts, might be useful to unplug first Roamio/Bolt when getting ready to setup second one, which pairs remote to that DVR, unless of course you switch to IR mode which there is no reason to do. If you have any Premiere or older TiVos in the same room you will have to go through the old remote address changes even if you don't use the Roamio or Bolt remotes in IR mode.


----------



## SrLANGuy (Dec 26, 2001)

Since both remotes use RF and will be paired with their own TiVo, you should be able to use them both in the same room without interfering with one another. BUT, you may run into issues at times. Let me explain.

When the TiVo remote is set to RF mode (instead of IR), it tries to communicate with the TiVo using RF and when you press a button, the light at the top of the remote flashes yellow. Yellow indicates that it is communicating successfully using RF. But occasionally, you'll press the remote button and it will flash red at the top. This indicates that it used IR instead (probably due to a temporary issue communicating via RF). If your TiVo and the remote are set to the default address of '0', this IR command would be sent to both TiVo boxes (which is exactly what you're wanting to avoid). So you might want to setup one box and remote to address '1' and the other box and remote to address '2'. Then switch the remotes back to RF mode. So if they ever do occasionally send IR signals, they won't interfere with one another.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

The remote will always light yellow (in RF mode) or red (in IR mode) indicating it's emitting the remote commands. The Tivo will show the yellow light indicator which means it received a remote command. 

TV Power, Volume and Mute buttons will show the same yellow or red lights when pressed when in their modes, but they will always emit IR regardless of which mode the remote is set in. The reason the Tivo yellow lights up on the TV function remote press is it is logged into the Tivo's logs.


----------



## Tipperton (May 23, 2017)

I have one Bolt that I would like to be able to control with two remotes, is this possible?

The reason I want to do this is because I have discovered my cable TV provider's music channels and am using them instead of listening to radio stations because there are no commercials and I can choose what genre of music I'm in the mood for. The problem is that there are two locations in my apartment where I'd like to be able to control the Bolt from, but with my kind of luck, I'll be in one location and the remote will be in the other, necesitating that I go find the remote. It would just be so much more convenient to have a remote in both locations, I did this with my home audio system and it worked great, so I now want to do the same thing with the TiVo Bolt.

Thanks!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Tipperton said:


> I have one Bolt that I would like to be able to control with two remotes, is this possible?


Yes. The rf pairing works through walls too.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

I have one remote that is RF paired, and another remote across the room that is IR, and both work fine with the Bolt. Even my old remotes from my Premiere Elite work with the Bolt, but are clunky because of the button setup.


----------



## Tipperton (May 23, 2017)

Can I pair both remotes using RF? And if so, is there anything specific I have to do so that pairing the second remote doesn't lose the pairing with the first remote?

Thanks!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Tipperton said:


> Can I pair both remotes using RF? And if so, is there anything specific I have to do so that pairing the second remote doesn't lose the pairing with the first remote?
> Thanks!


It won't care. But if it make you feel better, pull the batteries on the first one. Dropping the remote usually does that for you.

It's harder to pair two remotes to two different TiVo boxes that are close to each other. Then you want to power off the one TiVo or Mini.

If you need it: https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/TiVo-Remotes-RF-Pairing-Instructions


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Tipperton said:


> Can I pair both remotes using RF? And if so, is there anything specific I have to do so that pairing the second remote doesn't lose the pairing with the first remote?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, see the Menu, Settings - remote - remote pairing for instructions.


----------



## sender_name (Feb 12, 2005)

I have to tinker with this tonight..I have a mini in the bedroom and I have a series 2 that I still use to feed the kitchen TV but keep in the bedroom (until I get a 2nd mini  )...The bolt started changing the channels etc on the Series 2...


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

sender_name said:


> I have to tinker with this tonight..I have a mini in the bedroom and I have a series 2 that I still use to feed the kitchen TV but keep in the bedroom (until I get a 2nd mini  )...The bolt started changing the channels etc on the Series 2...


Its not the Bolt changing channels on the S2, its the remote, and it would appear that the remote you are using is in IR mode and on the default IR address. The Bolt remote also use RF and when in RF, it will only affect the Bolt it was paired to.


----------



## sender_name (Feb 12, 2005)

ThAbtO said:


> Its not the Bolt changing channels on the S2, its the remote, and it would appear that the remote you are using is in IR mode and on the default IR address. The Bolt remote also use RF and when in RF, it will only affect the Bolt it was paired to.


Yeah...Currently in pairing hell...FAIL...lather rinse repeat...fail...


----------



## sender_name (Feb 12, 2005)

Ha...Went through 50x trying to pair it...

And then I unplugged it...waited 30 seconds...Plugged in and waited for the tivo menu
and then did this

To make the flashing yellow light stop, and then pair the remote to your DVR for *RF *functionality:


Press *TiVo + Red C* until the activity light flashes *red*.
Now press any button and confirm that the activity light flashes *red* with each button press (it should no longer flash amber).
Press the *Live TV* button.
Press *Clear, Enter, Clear, 221, Clear* (this will send a signal to clear any RF pairings on the DVR).
Paired now


----------



## casino187 (Aug 27, 2005)

I used to have 2 remotes paired to 1 tivo (bolt or mini) but for whatever reason only 1 works in RF and I can not figure out how to pair the 2nd remote. I can pair each remote only to the bolt, but not both at the same time. Any tips on this? I know the person earlier in the thread is looking to do this as well.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

casino187 said:


> I used to have 2 remotes paired to 1 tivo (bolt or mini) but for whatever reason only 1 works in RF and I can not figure out how to pair the 2nd remote. I can pair each remote only to the bolt, but not both at the same time. Any tips on this? I know the person earlier in the thread is looking to do this as well.


I have 3 remotes paired to the same Roamio. It shouldn't be any different with a Bolt. Either should support up to 10 (I think) remotes.


----------



## casino187 (Aug 27, 2005)

yeah, I used to have 2-3 remotes paired to a couple of tivos but I can't get it to work anymore. the yellow light just flashes and never pairs the bolt or mini vox. Wondering if anyone else has paired 2 remotes to a bolt/vox lately?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

casino187 said:


> yeah, I used to have 2-3 remotes paired to a couple of tivos but I can't get it to work anymore. the yellow light just flashes and never pairs the bolt or mini vox. Wondering if anyone else has paired 2 remotes to a bolt/vox lately?


I haven't done it lately, but what I set up before still works (both a TiVo Slide Pro remote and the original remote operating a Bolt box). Handy, keeping the original remote on top of the box (this is what happens when controls are removed from a device . . .).


----------

